# Porcupine 4/21



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I fished the Pig yesturday evening. We launched at about 6 PM and stayed out on the water until it was pitch black. Got nothing. 2 hits, but nothing solid. Tried deep trolling kokanee killers, and spinners. Trolled spinners and grubls along the shoreline, and flung repalas into the inlet. Main inlet is starting to feed muddy water into the lake, so about 1/4 of the lake was muddy, and about 3/4 was a bit more clear. Around the dam area was still crystal clear. Water level is still pretty low, however, the main spillway is open and is jetting water out. This increased flow, should make flyfishing in the stream below a little bit better.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Were you in a small rowboat with another person? If so, I think I saw you there.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, I was in a red canoe with another person. Were you the guy fishing from shore on the North side?


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> Yea, I was in a red canoe with another person. Were you the guy fishing from shore on the North side?


Correct.

Not much fishable shoreline, but one beautiful lake.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So Pavlik is it worth a trip up or wait 1 more week?


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you have a fish finder? Just wondering if you were marking any fish. The best place you can fish this time of the year is near the inlet in that muddy water. A lot of the fish will go there because there is a lot of food coming down into the lake there. The closer to the inlet the better, I caught a 5 lber a few years ago there fishing right near the shore. The shore line is better for shore fishing there. Bait is the best method with that muddy water. WH


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone ever take the road out of Eden, 162 up toward Paridise to get to Avon before you head off to Porcupine? I bet it wont even be passable for a while and is a 4 wheel drive needed? Or is it just advisable to take 15 or 89 up? I hear its pretty good fishing, similar to Causey and has some good cliffs up there.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You can not go over it now- the gate is still down. You can't take the short cut either from the Sardine canyon summit over to Paradise - still snow.
Porcupine isn't worth driving any distance to right now. And the first guy that pushes for the Eden road to be paved will not catch another fish the rest of his life. It's not going to happen in my life time anyway but none the less bad juju to you for even thinking about it.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, I don't think that it is worth the drive up there right now. I don't know if we were just not doing things right or what... Just really slow fishing. Maybe I got to take an early morning trip up there. 

I actually would not mind for that shortcut to be paved. Yes, I see a consern with more crowds going up to Porcupine. However, that road as it is right now is not drivable. The terrain is so bad that you cannot even take a car over it (unless you want to beat the crap out of it). If it was paved, I would be fishing Pineview, Causey, and the South Fork a bit more. For many of us here in Cache Valley, in order to get to these fisheries, we have to drive through Sardine, south on I-15, and through the Ogden Canyon - a lengthy detour.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Packfish said:


> You can not go over it now- the gate is still down. You can't take the short cut either from the Sardine canyon summit over to Paradise - still snow.
> Porcupine isn't worth driving any distance to right now. And the first guy that pushes for the Eden road to be paved will not catch another fish the rest of his life. It's not going to happen in my life time anyway but none the less bad juju to you for even thinking about it.


I dont know how you got that I was pushing for that road to be paved, but I wasnt. I drive up to Paradise a bit in the fall to pick apples out there and the guy that runs the orchird suggested I take that road home for a senic route one time instead of the 15/89/101 route. All I was asking was it if was ACTUAL passable(he knew I was driving a minivan) in a vehicle without 4 wheel or not. Also if it is faster and less distance than the other route availible....
Thanks for the info on Porcupine though, Ill stick to the Ogden and Weber drainages for now anyhow.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Took me worng- I wasn't getting on you. I have just been sitting in on town meetings about the Ski resort and it's impact. Pav- it's got nothing to do with Porcupine or the crowds. Hell 4 more people there on a summers day and it would qualify for a garbage dump as it is. It's the impact on the people would live in that area and choose to because of the seclusion. My property taxes would sky rocket. I am concerened about a new road coming thru private property from the ski resort more than I am about the Liberty road being paved. It's a Cache County road and Cache county does not have enought money to take care of the roads we have. Again sorry Waltny----- not getting on you- just been to too many meeetings and listened to the ski resort spew BS and act stupid.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

It is definitely a shorter distance, but because the road is usually so bad, it actually takes as long or longer, depending on which vehicle you want to take and how willing you are to get it beat up. It would be nice if that road was just maintained a little better. But I would never pull my boat through there, unless something changed. I would like to hit pineview, but with the price of gas, it's hardly worth the trip. So most of my fishing is Hyrum, a little Mantua and Willard. :roll:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Still voting to keep it a bad gravel road . Pontoons or the 14ft Aluminum in the back of my truck and I slip out of Paradise and drop into Pineview just fine.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Took me worng- I wasn't getting on you. I have just been sitting in on town meetings about the Ski resort and it's impact. Pav- it's got nothing to do with Porcupine or the crowds. Hell 4 more people there on a summers day and it would qualify for a garbage dump as it is. It's the impact on the people would live in that area and choose to because of the seclusion. My property taxes would sky rocket. I am concerened about a new road coming thru private property from the ski resort more than I am about the Liberty road being paved. It's a Cache County road and Cache county does not have enought money to take care of the roads we have. Again sorry Waltny----- not getting on you- just been to too many meeetings and listened to the ski resort spew BS and act stupid.


Hey no problem. I can only imagne your frustration, it sounds somewhat simliar to some of the squabbling of land rights along the front here in Davis and Weber county dealing with the Bonneville shoreline trail...
As gary_dunn mentions the gas prices are keeping me closer to home anyway and Ill stick to Causey for the Kokes.


----------

